# Stupid question about training hog dogs



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a question( more of a rant). Can you train hog dogs with tame duroc pigs? I have a neighbor who have a whole yard full of pitts that they throw up in a horse trailer with 2 duroc pigs to train them to hunt wild hogs. Would this work or would it be like training a **** dog with a rabbit?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a hog is a hog is a hog...until those dogs get a real wild hog cornered.a wild hog can cut a dog up faster than anyhting.also cut you up in a second .put a vest on the catch dog to protect him.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The pits are the catch dogs. They don't actually "hunt" the hogs. The trail dogs look for, find and bay the hogs, then the bulldogs (pits, AB's, etc.) are usually used to catch the hogs. Some trail dogs will catch alone, some will help once the bulldogs get there, and some will not catch at all. It just depends on the dog. 

The domestic hogs are used usually with the younger catch dogs to get them used to hogs, and build their confidence as they mature before they try to catch a wild hog. 

Not sure exactly what you mean by the technique you describe, but we always used one hog and one dog at the time, and sized the hog to the dog. With puppies, (and pits will catch very young) a small pig would be used. As the pups grew, progressively larger, stronger hogs would be used until the dog was finally ready to try on a wild hog.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

What happens to the pigs that are used by the trainee dogs?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

susieM said:


> What happens to the pigs that are used by the trainee dogs?


I don't know in the case that ajharris mentioned, but the ones we used were fed out and butchered at slaughter weight. If you use the right size pig for the size of dog very little harm comes to the pig. A few minor puncture wounds that may need some antiseptic, but other than that they're not hurt.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> I don't know in the case that ajharris mentioned, but the ones we used were fed out and butchered at slaughter weight. If you use the right size pig for the size of dog very little harm comes to the pig. A few minor puncture wounds that may need some antiseptic, but other than that they're not hurt.


Well the were using younger pigs with full grown pitts. I was interested in buying these pigs for the freezer. After the dogs were done with them, one of the pigs only had 1 ear, and the other one had a leg that was about chewed off. Last night they drug the hogs out of the trailer and shot and burned them.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

You have wild neighbors.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

ajharris said:


> Well the were using younger pigs with full grown pitts. I was interested in buying these pigs for the freezer. After the dogs were done with them, one of the pigs only had 1 ear, and the other one had a leg that was about chewed off. Last night they drug the hogs out of the trailer and shot and burned them.


Idiots. :flame:


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Being from a northern state I didn't even know dogs were used to hunt hogs.

The training in this manner makes me upset too!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

It makes me wonder just what else your neighbors are capable of.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Different people have different ideas on how to train a catch dog.
Some will start the dog out on smaller tame hogs to let the dog gain experience then let them go on some feral hogs.
Some will start their dogs out on the feral hogs first so they will not think all hogs are the same as the tame ones.
I don't think throwing a catch dog in a horse trailer with a tame pig is really training for anything.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree Pancho. These neighbors need their children and animals taken away from them. They have drug a horse around the block while it was on it's back. They have beat their children with a horse whip. They are nothing but white trash.


----------

